# K and n intake



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

K is there a box I can put over my short ram intake filter?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You mean a heat shield?

I believe it should have come with a heat shield...

K&N Intake System Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo 2011-12 - Air Management

Is this what you have?


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I have a shield, I mean a box


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It would defeat the purpose of a short ram intake. If you cover that, how will the engine breathe?


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Dude the box is open on the bottom,, it's like that on a lot of vehicles


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok so then it isn't a box, its a cover lol. Also remember the air box is has inlets etc to bring air in, if you box it in, there won't be much of a flow of air, instead it will only suck in a lot of hot air... BUT!

I suppose you can make one out of the old one, may i ask why? Maybe we can chip in other suggestions.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Ya I was just gonna try to get it a lil more quiet. Was gonna buy a new Filter, cause its a little loud, I also have a borla.. It sounds good but is there any way to quiet it down a little more? Is constantly sucking


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL Yeah Borla will cause that. 

Get a CAI it will make it quieter. Other than just taking everything apart and start to insulate more i don't know. Anybody else know?


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

If I changed the filter to a dragon filter like the colourful ones.. It's a little thicker.. But It's the constant air sucking its not the exhaust that bothers


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

It's a weapon r


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Stay away from the dragon filters. I've heard nothing good of them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

